# لدينا ماء زمزم من مصنع الملك عبدالله لسقيا زمزم



## مسوقة26 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

لدينا ماء زمزم من مصنع الملك عبدالله لسقيا زمزم 
والحجم 10 لتر 
الان متوفر بحفر الباطن وبالكويت
وللطلب الاتصال على وكلينا الاستاذ / صالح 
والرقم 0533509658
اخوكم ماجد العبادي من المدينة المنورة 
0096548284090












__________________

بضائع تجارية
متجددة
ابدأ تجارتك
90 40 28 48 05

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thum...7-big-sale.jpg​


----------

